# RGBY Hook Up Wire Source



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Has anyone found a source for the red, green, black, yellow hook up wire used to connect AF accessories? I've seen it for sale on ebay. The sellers have found a source somewhere and are then reselling it on ebay.
Thx, flywithcoop


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

coop...sooner or later someone is going to tell you to call Doug Peck at Port Line Hobbies. Check their internet site.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

daveh219 said:


> coop...sooner or later someone is going to tell you to call Doug Peck at Port Line Hobbies. Check their internet site.


I added the link to the wire page.

HTH


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I'll check with port line hobbies. I looked at their site seems like years ago.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

While we are talking about wire; what is a good safe gauge for A/F accessorys? 22g. or
20g.?? I noticed that almost all the time that A/F used a thicker wire then the new stuff
you see now. Thanks; Larry:dunno:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm guessing you wish to eliminate the middle vendor and buy direct from the source for this wire? I suggest you do a search for this type of wire and check the manufacturers/vendors that come up. I too have thought about purchasing this wire direct, simply because of the quantity I need. If I bought it at their prices, I'd go bankrupt. I had the thought of buying stranded intercom wire which is encased in a plastic jacket and has the 4-conductors. It's available in 22ga. That should work just as well.


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

I cannot find a good direct source for the AF wire with a reasonable cost. I have decided to go with security/fire alarm wire. It comes in 4 wire RGBY encased in plastic and in 18,20, and 22 guages. I am going with 18 guage 4 wire solid copper for my layout. Any smaller guage will not work due to the layout distances and the age of my old track switches. Also solid copper is a better conductor than twisted stranded wire. The security or fire alarm wire only costs pennies per foot.

FlywithCoop


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flywithcoop said:


> The security or fire alarm wire only costs pennies per foot.



Good call on the thermostat/security/et al wire over the "specialty train" wire. There are some purist that take offense to such sacrilege which kept me from suggesting it. You never know who you're talking with...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thermostat or security alarm wire is also something I consider....I'm just not sure about solid core wire v. stranded. Guess it's OK to use.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Just came back from Menards. All they had with stranded copper wire was in too big of
gauges like 12/14. They did have speaker wire with the clear insulation in 16/18 gauge. All
they had in the 20/22 gauge was the door bell wire but it was solid wire. I like the stranded
wire better because it is easier to work with. I'll try Radio Shack next week. I thought for
sure Menards would have what I wanted but they did not. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Larry -- Check online sources. Try this one too....

http://www.mcmelectronics.com/

Radio Shack is much too expensive and does not usually offer large quantity packages.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You might also try searching through the Forum in other scales. Surely somebody probably had the same experience or discussed electrical suppliers.


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

I was bidding on some 18/4 solid copper fire alarm wire on ebay and it just got too expensive for my cheap b**t. I searched ebay further. Found and purchased a 500 ft roll of sheided/stranded alarm wire 18/4 guage with RGBY colors for just over $56 with FREE SHIPPING! Thats a little over 10 cents a foot. There were several rolls available on the buy it now listing. Get it now because you will never find a better deal.
As for the solid copper vs. stranded wire debate. Don't worry about it. The difference in conductivity is minimal. Use whichever one you like to work with. When using stranded I always solder the exposed ends just for neatness sake.


----------



## flywithcoop (Jul 29, 2012)

Received shipping notice from ebay concerning 18/4 fire alarm wire.


----------

